

N.A.D.D. - Nerd Attention Deficiency Disorder - d_c
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2003/07/10/nadd.html

======
davesmith
"... This innocuous condition reared it’s head during Guns when it became..."

oops. ADD.

